Ask HN: How do you spark curiosity in your young ones? - mezod
======
hguhghuff
Make sure they have lots of age appropriate books lying around for them to
pick up. Don’t try to give them books ahead of their current level.

Notice their natural interests and try to apply your adult brain to getting
them access to more resources to explore and practice those interests.

Aim without hoping to get there, at zero screen time.

Actively personally participate in their interests with them.

Search out and try new hobbies and activities for them to get exposure to.

Make most things optional, but make adult decisions about things that they
must continue to do even if they don’t much like it.

Turn off that TV.

------
bluGill
kids are curious. Answer their questions as honestly and best you can. I don't
know is a good answer, but be prepared to explain why you don't know!

Demonstrate curiosity. Kids are interested in things things their parents are
interested in. I don't watch sports - my kids are not interested either: we
signed them up for soccer, but they are just running around with no clue why
it is important to kick the ball into the right net.

